# HELP! Is my gobi wounded?!



## AJK (Nov 15, 2009)

My gobi Jeb was hanging on the side of the tank like he sometimes does and I noticed a red mark on his underbelly. Upon closer inspection it looks like there may be some fleshy parts hanging/protruding. I have never really studied his underside so I am not sure if these are just his gobi boy parts or if maybe another fish or the gravel may have wounded him. Does anyone have any knowledge on gobies? There isn't much info online and I am not sure as to his exact type. 

Extra info: he is breathing normally, and his color is very good (nice and dark with evident red spots on his fins and gills). His back fins and tail fin are also nice and raised and he doesn't seem to be uncomfortable.

Here are some pictures to give you an idea of what I am talking about. Notice from the bottom it looks only irritated at the most but from the side there is the fleshy mass.







So I found out from the LFS I got him from that he is a Rhino Gobi... I couldn't see any of the underbellies though so no way to compare. Anyone's thoughts would be most appreciated!


----------

